# Europe Problem With Inflating Tyres!



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

Has anyone experienced the problem we had, the tyre pressure machines at some garages in Europe do not have sufficient pressure to test or inflate motorhome tyres. Any tips? We ended up going to a commercial vehicle garage where they kindly checked and inflated the tyres on the van in their workshop.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

2 Tips,

Get yourself a "digital" tyre pressure guage, and a high pressure inflator.

Both can be purchased from motoring stores such as Halfords.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

At the risk of stating the obvious, why not carry your own inflator and pressure gauge? If you search the forums, there have been several discussions about this and recommendations as to type. I use a heavy duty one made in the USA called Truck Air, but they're not available in the UK anymore. There is a heavy duty Ring model that several motorhomers use.

This is the one I was thinking of - not cheap but what price safety?

http://www.ringautomotive.co.uk/product_detail.asp?prod=1898


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I bought one in Auchan on promotion for €29. It very small but incredibly heavy and solid. Same thing in auto stores €69.

But it puts air in at a good rate and even larger van tyres only take a minute or two to add 4/5 lbs.

Ray.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

is this any good? not sure if the max psi is suitable for MH's but price seems reasonable

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ring-4x4-12...3?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1334907861&sr=1-13


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

The reason we have not invested in a portable kit, to date, is that they didn't seem to be up to the job. Mind you there is much discussion about the actual tyre pressure we need which seems to vary from 3.5. To 5.5 bar!


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Helgamobil said:


> The reason we have not invested in a portable kit, to date, is that they didn't seem to be up to the job. Mind you there is much discussion about the actual tyre pressure we need which seems to vary from 3.5. To 5.5 bar!


I am quite sure the Ring model that I linked to above will do the job. It is more powerful than my Truck Air and that easily inflates the van's rear tyres to 4.5 bar. The smaller Ring 4x4 model might struggle a bit, but I'm sure that too would suffice, albeit with a trade-off in terms of time taken.

By comparison with normal car-type inflators sold by Halfords et al, these heavy duty models are serious bits of kit. For example, if I use the Truck Air to inflate the car tyres and only need, say 0.5 bar increase, the unit has to run for less that 30 seconds.


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

I bought This one after reading the reviews (230 people can't be wrong)
Small, neat pump that does the job adequately. However it's noisy and slow. Not for everyday use but fine to top up your tyres every now and then.

Nick.


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

NTG said:


> I bought This one after reading the reviews (230 people can't be wrong)
> Small, neat pump that does the job adequately. However it's noisy and slow. Not for everyday use but fine to top up your tyres every now and then.
> 
> Nick.


I've got the same one and agree it's a bit noisy and slow but does the job very well.

Alan


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's the size of the 12 volt cable to the cigar lighter plug that is the giveaway.
Heavy duty cable and you have a heavy duty pump............ seemples tic.

Ray.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

raynipper said:


> It's the size of the 12 volt cable to the cigar lighter plug that is the giveaway.
> Heavy duty cable and you have a heavy duty pump............ seemples tic.
> 
> Ray.


so much so ray, if your cig lighter socket doesnt make a good conection it ll burn the plug and melt the plastic 

new plug fitted and i always run the engine to increase the voltage and lower amps and its been fine since :wink:

(brand new, car boot £3) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

NTG said:


> I bought This one after reading the reviews (230 people can't be wrong)
> Small, neat pump that does the job adequately. However it's noisy and slow. Not for everyday use but fine to top up your tyres every now and then.
> 
> Nick.


Agreed. I have the same and it works fine. I do the front tyres and scooter tyres off the cab battery cig socket and the rear ones I do from the 12v socket running off the leisure battery in the back with the pump out the back window. Thats something to bear in mind as the lead will not stretch to the back tyres from the front cab. Great little pump.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a Ring 230v compressor which I find invaluable for both the motorhome and cars. As we have an inverter in the motorhome it is not an issue if we are not on EHU.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We carry a small cheap and nasty 12v compressor and despite it being noisy and slow to inflate a tyre, I would not travel without it.

It proved invaluable when we delevoped slow puncture in the back woods of Poland. The grass pitch on the campsite proved too soft to jack the van up to change the wheel, so I hooked the compressor and inflated the tyre sufficiently to get us to a gararge in Wroclaw where the puncture was repaired.

Since then, I've invested in a decent 5ton hydtaulic bottle jack and a one foot square piece of 25mm thick plywood to support the jack on soft ground.


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

I have the same pump as aldhp21 and have extended the 12v lead to reach all four tyres.
Find i have to take the hub covers off to have room to screw the air line on  
Otherwise quite adequate to keep my tyres up at 66 psi


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello Helgamobil
We experienced the same problems with air hoses in France not up to the pressures required for motorhomes. We wound up in a garage maintenance facility and they were very helpful.
We purchased the Ring Automotive compressor and wouldnt travel without it and the digital pressure guage. It connects directly to the battery and quickly pumps the tyres to the required pressure. Up to 5.5 Bar or 80 psi without a problem. A great bit of kit.
Ian


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I have the one JeanLuc recommends. It's a serious piece of kit. It's fast, quiet and well worth the money.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Bonaire 100psi Costco £23

same as this
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bonaire-DD18UK-Volt-Vehicle-Compressor/dp/B005HS0RSK


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We have this one and it works great , it clips to the battery 
and the lead is long enough to reach all 6 wheels on our motorhome

http://www.ringautomotive.co.uk/product_detail.asp?prod=1898


----------

